# Not sure about what to do



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
yesterday at about 4 pm I found a fledgling pigeon on the ground. Mom and Dad were both near, so I left it be.

Then last night the wind picked up and it started to rain. I went out with a flash light and checked on the pigeon. It was still in the same spot on the ground. Mom and dad were no where on the garage. We have dogs, and then the local cats, possums, and raccoons (which are around all the time). 

I didn't want to leave the little one out there, so I brought it inside. I pm'ed a member from PT and asked them some questions.

I took their advice and went back out today to find a nest, I found pieces of it everywhere. Mom and dad were no where to be seen at the time, at about 7 am. 

I went out again just now, and one of them is back (mom or dad).

What should I do? I can't put the nest back because it is too ruined (in pieces). 

I think the little one is a fledgling. Its neck and face has pin feathers. Then under its wings is pins and baldness. It can't fly yet and it squeaks.

I am syringe feeding it. I have it currently in a kennel, and it has food/water if it can eat/drink on its own.

I feel bad about having it inside, while mom and/or dad is outside. I also don't want it to be hurt/ate by anything either.

Here are some pictures:




Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can you take his outside when you see one of the parents so they can feed him and then bring him back inside for safety? Obviously you can't leave him outside as he will be in danger from predators. 

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hilly...He is adorable. It a shame about the nest and it really isn't safe to put him back out there. Do you think the wind destroyed the nest or a raccoon?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She's a cutie...probably, what folks ?...around 2 weeks old...maybe a bit more ?

Go here and try to figure out his age...you can estimate correctly within 2 or 3 days, likely:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Yes, if the nest is destroyed, that complicates things. And if the parents are still around, that complicates things. And predators... and foul weather....yeah, is there anything else that can be thrown into the mix ?

A birdie that yound would pretty much stay put near the nest; parents would always return to the nest to feed him/her...but...no nest now.

Can't really just put her back there unattended, since the home is destroyed. Adults sometimes will abandon their roosting sites if things change or are get messed up.

Reti's suggestion is the best of all worlds...let the parents keep feeding, and keep it safe indoors in between. But I am not sure it is practical for most people to pull off. You'd have to be vigilant and present most of the time, and figure out a lotta logistics....

So, the safest and most sure thing you can do to insure her survival is to keep her in, keep the kennel setup, and handfeed (then wean her) until she's old enough to release....45 days-50 days old.

My guesstimate says she needs about 20-25 cc of handfeeding birdie formula a day for the next couple of weeks. Split up into 2 feedings/day. She looks almost the exact age as my pal Squeaker, who I rescued and then soft-released earlier this year. She may start eating solid seed, etc. in as soon as a week or so.....if not already.

In the meantime, you can certainly bring the cage/box outside in the location you saw the parents (with your oversight, of course...don't just leave the box there and walk away)....so she can keep some connection with her wild mom and dad....and observe other ferals and how they live in the wild (which is majorly important for a fledgling) If the parents figure out the daily ritual of "here's our baby again...oh, and look, we get a free lunch too !"", it's possible (albeit a bit optimistic) that you can release her back to the flock with her parents when she's old enough....although connection to her parents by age 45 days is not all that critical. The age thing is just a measure of her/his ability to be strong enough and have sufficient flying ability to make it outside in the wild. Younger than that, the birdie is at a severe disadvantage.....

Keep us posted, thank you for interceding....who knows what would have happened otherwise ?....and good luck !!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sometimes, you can really work with the parents in a cooperative effort. You get to clean the diapers and listen to the squalling while all Daddy has to do is feed the little brat. They get used to you bringing him out and taking him back in. Pigeons can be very adaptive.

Pidgey


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, 
when I went to take the little one back out today the parent was gone.

I'm off tomorrow/today, so I'll get up earlier, and we'll try the working with the parents. I can be around most mornings, my break, and then the rest of the last afternoon, evening, and night. If this can be made to work that'd be neat .

Do you think a laundry basket would freak the parents out??

This little one has nothing against squeaking, and squeaks at everything, so it would have to be watched. I think it could easily get the wrong kind of attention if left outside alone.


The weird thing (I find it weird) is that it doesn't mind me touching it or anything. It actually seems to like be close to me.
Do you think it could be sick?? Is there an anti-biotic I could give just to be on the safe side? 
It seems fine though, throat is clear, seems to be alert, nice clear eyes. Its poos are either watery or yellowish/green and on the small side. My Satinettes poos are bigger.

I don'ty know how the nest was destroyed. The wind could have done it, it has been very windy and lots of rain storms.

Also, is it weird that only one young pigeon was found?? Or is that common?
Also is handling/cuddling with it bad?? I change my cloths before I even go near my birds and wash my hands, just to be safe.

I have more pictures that I'll post tomorrow. The camera doesn't seem to bother it.

-Hilly


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are a lot of the young nestlings that'll squeak like the dickens and cuddle up to anyone. I've got one in the living room right now that makes Terry's "Happy Dancer" look like a pothead. You get him in your hands and it's all you can do to keep him from jumping out with excitement.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm wondering if some predator took the nest mate and destroyed the nest in the process...knocked this one to the ground. If so, it will be back. I had raccoons get into a outside nest a few nights ago and take the babies.
I wouldn't give it any medicine at this point.
I think cuddling is just fine. Probably makes the little one feel comforted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> There are a lot of the young nestlings that'll squeak like the dickens and cuddle up to anyone. I've got one in the living room right now that _makes Terry's "Happy Dancer" look like a pothead_. You get him in your hands and it's all you can do to keep him from jumping out with excitement.
> 
> Pidgey


 Nice talk, Pidgey! I was just thinking about Happy Dancer a little while ago. What an adorable little one he was! I hope he's busy having a happy life.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
the two pigeons did not come back today. I didn't see any pigeons hanging out at all. Any ideas?

The little one is starting to drink water. I'm trying to get it to peck at food. 

It took a little nap with me earlier today. It really seems to enjoy the contact.

It is very curious, and doesn't seem to be afraid of anything.

Here are some more pictures:






I'll look out for the parents again tomorrow.

-Hilly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hilly...I think you have a new pigeon!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

She may be bonding with you, then. If so, it makes re-releasing a bit more of a challenge. Even though I took care of my pal Squeaker for 30 days + or -, she/he never bonded to me...never really wanted me to handle him/her. Tolerated it, but that was all.

Keep trying on the parents. It could be with all of the disruption they have moved on. I know Squeaker's parents still came back for almost a week after I brought her inside...then they eventually stopped coming back.

I agree w/ Charis...not broke, don't fix. If eating, alert, clear eyed, eating well, breathing normally, clear-throated, and not showing signs of lethargy, etc.....he's probably healthy, albeit a bit confused.

Yeah, squeaking is their main form of communication/exprssion at that age .....dont'cha 'all luv that sound ?


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww.... that little one is too cute Hilly  I can sure why you just want to cuddle with him / her (I would too) 

If the winds you had there were anything like what we had last night then the nest is probably wind damage. 60 mph here the news said.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
no sign of the parents again today. It did rain most of the day, and it was pretty windy. I'll continue to keep looking though.

The little one is doing good. It likes to nuzzle my fingers. Junebug and Beautiful both do that, so I find it VERY cute.

The little one did some wing flapping today. It doesn't seem to like being left alone, when it is it seems confused.

Drinking water it gets, we are working at getting it to peck at seeds. I offer them all the time. How often and long (time per setting) should I work at the seed pecking??

Also, when can it have its first bath (might still be to early)?

It has also decided that it likes sitting in my lap. It sits there ever feeding (going by Jaye instructions). It also likes to be in my lap while out. It is VERY cute. 
I can weigh the pigeon if it'll help in making sure it is getting enough food..

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds very cute. I just love that age.
Work at eating for 5 minutes at a time.
I don't think he's any too young for a bath if he shows an interest.
It will be very interesting to me if once grown, you will notice a difference between the pedigree pigeons you have and this little feral.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

What kind of seeds are you working with Hilly? When we first got Hope he wasn't on seeds either. Someone here suggested having the seeds available whenever I did the handfeeding... feed a little, peck at seeds, feed a little pect at seeds. I think the idea was to get the "this is food" association going. I also used a mix canary and parakeet seed mixes - all the seeds seem to be very small & Hope could easily pick them up. I think the colors and smell also caught his attention. And then Hope really started eating up a storm once he was in with Pidge and saw Pidge pecking away. If imitation is the most sincere form of flattery than Pidge should have a huge ego by now!  

Good luck with your little guy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Dezirrae said:


> What kind of seeds are you working with Hilly? When we first got Hope he wasn't on seeds either. Someone here suggested having the seeds available whenever I did the handfeeding... feed a little, peck at seeds, feed a little pect at seeds. I think the idea was to get the "this is food" association going. I also used a mix canary and parakeet seed mixes - all the seeds seem to be very small & Hope could easily pick them up.  I think the colors and smell also caught his attention. And then Hope really started eating up a storm once he was in with Pidge and saw Pidge pecking away. If imitation is the most sincere form of flattery than Pidge should have a huge ego by now!
> 
> Good luck with your little guy


That's really a good way to describe it.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> What kind of seeds are you working with Hilly? When we first got Hope he wasn't on seeds either. Someone here suggested having the seeds available whenever I did the handfeeding... feed a little, peck at seeds, feed a little pect at seeds. I think the idea was to get the "this is food" association going. I also used a mix canary and parakeet seed mixes - all the seeds seem to be very small & Hope could easily pick them up. I think the colors and smell also caught his attention. And then Hope really started eating up a storm once he was in with Pidge and saw Pidge pecking away. If imitation is the most sincere form of flattery than Pidge should have a huge ego by now!
> 
> Good luck with your little guy


 Dez, 
thank you for the information.

The "seeds" are just from the pigeon feed. I never thought about parakeet and canary seed. I also didn't think about the feed being too big or hard to pick up. Its has a pretty good sized beak, I guess that is why I didn't think about it.

I also think that'd be a good way to try to get it to eat. It does seem to have a short attention span . 

Did you pick the canary/parakeet seed for a store or pet shop?




Charis,
I also am very curious to see how this little ones personality turns out. I wonder if I'll see much of a difference . It for sure is a learning experiance and I am enjoying it.



We have had rain all day again today, so still no sign of pigeons or the parents.

-Hilly


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response Hilly.

I just picked up the Hartz canary seed and another box of parakeet seed in the grocery store -- 14 to 17% protein so I figured it was nice & healthy. Ingredient list includes lots of stuff they would get in the pigeon mix too.

I just tried this on a hunch though - not based on anything "tried" or scientific 

They're so darn cute at that age! Watching them learn. Would love to see more pictures when you get a chance too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, little WhiteFlight is adorable!!

You can put out a small spill proof bowl or tub of water anytime now, he may just go in and splash around, I've had them that young that just loved it, and he may drink from it too.

I would start hand feeding some seed to get his tongue used to it, he will learn the taste of seed and the tongue muscle will learn to pull the seed to the back of the throat for swallowing. Then be sure to peak his cuirosity with a small bowl of seed, and play with the seed with your finger, also move it around on his towel. He may take a few days to figure it out and a few more to learn to pick up and eat it, but hunger will eventually motivate him. Let him play with the seed and put a few in his beak one at a time, and see how he does, before you feed the formula.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Update!*

Hey Everyone!
Sorry I haven't been on I have been ill, and am trying really hard to get over it.

This little one is doing AWSOME! It is for sure a pet, even though it "knows" that it is a pigeon.

This one still isn't eating on its own. Even though I think it should be able to. I have tried everything, pecking at the seed, popping some in its mouth/down its throat, and trying to have it eat with one of the others. I'm still feeding the same amount and it still seems VERY hungery after every feeding...like it needs something more?

Its healthy, but in general is going to be a small pigeon...I think. 

I started flying this weekend really well. I has now been moved to its own cage in the room.

It comes right to me and other people. Of course it squeaks the whole time.

Any ideas?


Here is a video from June 23rd. I'll get some more UTD pictures/video soon.
http://pets.webshots.com/video/3055191920097997225XdoVqI

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is one cute pigeon! 
Have you tried smaller seed like canary seed?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
this little one is doing good.

Over the weekend I got really sick. I also ran out of formula and wasn't able to get out and get some till the next day. I seems it wasn't needed though. 

The one day without formula the little one got hungry enough to EAT on its OWN!! 
I went to check on it and its whole crop was full of pigeon seed!!
I have one question, should I continue to feed it the formula for a little longer?? It still acts hungry with a crop full of seed and still tries to get food from me.

I believe this little one is going to be kept as part of my flock .

Thank You,
Hilly


----------

